# Suche: Hilfe beim Updaten einer 315-2DP



## Stanzman (10 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine 315-2DP mit der Firmware V 2.0.12 und würde diese gerne zusammen mit dem TIA Portal verwenden. Im Forum hatte ich jetzt gelesen dass man die 315-2DP erst ab Version 2.6. verwenden kann. Mir fehlen aber leider die Mittel die CPU zu updaten. Deshalb suche ich jemanden der mir helfen würde die CPU zu updaten. Die CPU befindet sich in Braunschweig (Niedersachsen). Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar. 










MfG Stanzman


----------



## Verpolt (10 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Versuchs mal hiermit

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/16750732


----------



## Stanzman (10 Juli 2011)

Das ist ne gute Idee, aber leider habe ich werder ein PG noch eine 4 MB MMC. Und das Update online durzuführen klappt leider nicht, weil die CPU noch keinen Bootloader hat. 

Sonst hätte ich das ja so durchgeführt.

MfG Stanzman

P.S. Die CPU befindet sich bei mir Zuhause, deshalb habe ich auch keine Mittel zum updaten zur verfügung.


----------



## thomass5 (10 Juli 2011)

... kannst du eine 4er Karte auftreiben? Wenn ja, könnte ich dir ein Image einer solchigen mit dem Update drauf schicken. Der Weg hat schon mal bestens funktioniert.

Thomas


----------



## Stanzman (11 Juli 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... kannst du eine 4er Karte auftreiben? Wenn ja, könnte ich dir ein Image einer solchigen mit dem Update drauf schicken. Der Weg hat schon mal bestens funktioniert.
> 
> Thomas



Das wäre eine super idee, aber leider ist das Problem das die Karte ziemlich teuer ist für eine Privat Person wie mich ... 

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe

MfG Stanzman


----------



## thomass5 (11 Juli 2011)

... da hast du das gleiche Problem, wie ich mit der 24MB für die 1200er hatte. Ich bekam den Rat, vom Rückgaberecht des Fernabsatzgesetzes gebrauch zu machen...

Das war übrigens die günstigste, die ich auf die Schnelle gefunden hab : http://cgi.ebay.de/MMC-6ES7953-8LM2...0?pt=SPS_Bus_Logiksysteme&hash=item19c70b5960

Thomas


----------

